# 2 shows and a new CD for TOONICE



## woodnoize (Jun 18, 2009)

exciting times....

all our info is getting updated today at: TooNice sometime this evening (FRIDAY) some our new material will be up at our myspace. (TooNIce on Myspace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads). check it out if u are able.

*TWO SHOWS*:

TOONICE plays Jam Away Hunger, a fundraiser for the local Angus Foodbank this saturday night, Nov 20th. set time at 11pm. 95.7 FM - Rock 95 > Jam Away Hunger 

=========================

*CD LAUNCH PARTY!*
Friday, November 26, 2010
- The Last Class, Georgian College, Barrie -
- TooNIce at The Last Class - Georgian College in Barrie, ON | Events on Myspace -

TOONICE headlines with special guests:
House of Coconuts House of Coconuts on Myspace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads
Suburban Sunrise, Suburban Sunrise on Myspace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads
& Mizza Rebel

Doors at 8pm! 
ALL WELCOME. U DON'T have to be a student to enter the pub.
ONLY $5 at the door!


----------



## woodnoize (Jun 18, 2009)

we have 3 toronto shows coming up. its rare for us to play toronto even once, so 3 in 4 weeks is off the charts!
more info on us and shows at TooNice

================================

*Tuesday, December 28th, 2010*

“Who’s been Natty or Nice?” – TooNice set time around 10pm

- Grossmans Tavern, Toronto – http://mysp.ac/i9ski9

================================
*
Friday, January 14, 2011*

Poor Alex Theatre – Doors @8PM, TooNice @9PM – TooNIce at Poor Alex concert theatre in Toronto, ont | Events on Myspace

================================

*Sunday, January 23rd, 2011*

“Jamtastic featuring TooNice”

- Tiger Bar, Toronto– TooNIce at tiger bar in toronto, Ontario | Events on Myspace

8ish set time. 

================================


----------

